# "Heel veel liefs" in English



## oceanside

Hello,
What does the phrase "Heel veel liefs" mean when it is the closing of a letter?


----------



## theatermacker

It is not often used to end a letter, but you could translate it as "much lovely things", which at its turn is probably not Queens English. Let us say it means "Much love".

Best regards


----------



## oceanside

Thank you!  "Much love" makes sense.  

A gentleman who I have been seeing often mixes Dutch phrases in his letters to me and I use a dictionary to translate.  "Many lovely things" just didn't make sense to me though.


----------



## Pek

To me it sounds perfectly normal at the end of a Dutch letter, although NOT in business letters! It just means 'lots of love'


----------



## anto33

On my opinion, I would write it at the end of a letter: "With lot of love" .


----------



## kapoen

Hey,

Here with us it is often used between friends (mostly written by a girl to a girl or a girl to a good relative or a guy she's close to). Litteraly "heel veel liefs" = "very much love". Althoug in practice it's a bad translation for the way it's ment, I can't find the 'correct' word. In Spanish you would translate it correct to "con mucho carino". It's just a sweet thing to say.


----------



## Mimi2005

I agree with Pek:
heel veel liefs: lots of love.


----------

